# Der Bremsbeläge Threat



## Schevron (23. April 2005)

Weils auch von anderer seite gewünscht wurde und es ja nun ein nicht grad unwichtiges thema ist, hab ich mir gedacht das man das auch mal in deutscher Sprache haben könnte.
Außerdem hab ich auf der englischen seite net des gefunden was ich wissen wollte.

also:
Wer weiß die unterschiede bei den Bremsklötzen zb von Koxx?
Braun für ceramik, rot für geflext usw. z.B. oder unterscheiden die sich nur in der farbe.
Welche sind die weichsten, welche die besten bei nässe, usw.


----------



## Benzman22 (23. April 2005)

Die braunen sind die härtesten, die roten die weichsten, fahr die braunen jetzt schon fast 3 monate, allerdings mit bitumen, kaum verschleiß sehr gute bremsleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (23. April 2005)

wo bekommt man son bitumenzeugs her ?


----------



## isah (23. April 2005)

@billi 

bei dem nächsten dachdecker (bitumen/Dachpappe/kalt teer)

@bloxx



> Hi,
> die Farbe ist eigentlich recht egal. Was dir besser gefällt. Die braunen sind gut, die roten sollen auch gut sein und ich fahre die blauen und bin zufrieden. Nur gelb ist anscheinend nicht toll.
> Gruß,
> Jan



@thread

*GMP Felge + Ungeflext + Zoo! Pads* ---> im ersten monat gute bremsleistung, dann ist flexen nötig

*GMP Felge + Geflext + Zoo! Pads* ---> unglaublich gute bremsleistung, super laut, aber super starker verschleiss

*TryAll Felge + Ungeflext + Zoo! Pads* ---> voll mies

*TryAll Felge + geflext + Zoo! Pads* ---> wie immer mit zoo! + leicht geflext super laut, und machen super dicht

*GMP Felge + Ungeflext + Bloxx Rot* ---> gleich 0 

*GMP Felge + Geflext + Bloxx Rot* ---> nach starkem flexen, und ner stunde einfahren ziemlich gut.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. April 2005)

da isser ja   

isah hats schon richtig gemacht. wenn erfahrungen gepostet werden dann bitte nur mit felge, ob geflext/bitumen oder nich und belag. ansonsten bringt das ja nix...danke!   

wie is das eigentlich mitm monty spray? wird das oft benutzt oder is des net so gut?   

gibts bremsbelag-empfehlungen für echo cnc felgen eurerseits? werde die felgen an meinem neuen bike verbauen aber hab bisher recht wenig ahnung welchen belag ich verwenden soll. am liebsten wärs mir ohne flexen...


----------



## billi (23. April 2005)

das bitumen zeugs geht ja ab   
wie lang hällt das so im schnitt ?


----------



## Hupe (23. April 2005)

*MontyFelge + Kreuzmuster eingerizt + Bitum + durchsichtigen MontyKlötze =
ein höllen Lärm und 1A Bremskraft

TryAll Felge + durchsichtige MontyKlötze = eher bescheidene Bremskraft

TryAll Felge + durchs. Monty + Bitum = gute Bremskraft

EchoFelge + lange Orangene Monty + Kreuzmuster = gut (+bitum ma wida sehr gut)

montyfelge + schwarze Magura(standard) und nen happen bitum = akzeptabel
*

ich weiß ja nich, ob das jetzt noch interessant is, weil ich glaube die durchsichtigen montyklötze gibts ga nich mehr.
aber grob zusammengefasst würd ich sagen:
Bitum is gut!
Mit sehr weichen Belägen würd ichs mir überlegen, damit die nich abreißen oder ziemlich schnell platt sind.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. April 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> da isser ja
> 
> isah hats schon richtig gemacht. wenn erfahrungen gepostet werden dann bitte nur mit felge, ob geflext/bitumen oder nich und belag. ansonsten bringt das ja nix...danke!
> 
> ...



ich fahre die echo cnc felge.

*Echo CNC Felge + Ungeflext + V!Z Pads *---> nicht so besonders

*Echo CNC Felge + Geflext + V!Z Pads *---> übelst geil!!!

*Echo CNC Felge + Ungeflext + Braune Try-All Pads *---> mies

*Echo CNC Felge + Geflext + Braune Try-All Pads *---> ganz gut, aber nichts besonderes

*Echo CNC Felge + Ungeflext + ZOO! Pads *---> ganz gut

*Echo CNC Felge + Geflext + ZOO! Pads *---> sau übelst geil!!! was besseres gibts gar nicht!!!

so denn....   

Jan


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. April 2005)

danke dir! da muss ich wohl flexen...

flext du stark an oder nur bissl und wie lange halten die pads so bei dir?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. April 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> danke dir! da muss ich wohl flexen...
> 
> flext du stark an oder nur bissl und wie lange halten die pads so bei dir?



also ich sag mal so, ich flexe die normal an und die beläge halten bei mir immer so ca 1 - 1 1/2 monate.

hoffe, ich hab dir geholfen.   

Jan


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. April 2005)

>> probieren geht über studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (23. April 2005)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit Alex Felgen. Ich hab eine drauf, heute frisch geflext mit roten Koxx belägen. Bisher noch ohne bitumen. Aber demnächst bekomm ich welches.
bevor ich heute geflext hatte ( war davor auch schon geflext allerdings schon recht runtergehobelt) gings bei trockenem meistens recht gut. nicht ganz so wie ichs mir gewünscht hätte, auf manchen kanten isse durchgerutscht. Bei nassem war dann feierabend. Das ich net aufm kreuz gelandet bin war auch mehr glück als verstand.

also weiß jemand obs noch ne bessere wahl für ne geflexte alex gibt als rote Koxx?


----------



## isah (23. April 2005)

@bitumen

ich find bitumen ist mies, einfach weil es wenn es sich mit dreck vermischt (ich fahre gerne auf kies) dann verschlechtert sich die wirkung enorm, und das putzen ist auch shice. Ausserdem brauch man nur durch ne pfütze zu fahren und die wirkung dreht sich um, es rutscht unerträglich, ausserdem ist bitumen irre laut.
Ich würde das monty-spray empfehlen (teuer, aber es hält ewig!) Das spray hält auch bei regen sehr gut, dafür ist es ja eigentlich da.

Zur haltbarkeit: monty spray hab ich alle 2 h drauf gemacht, und bitumen einmal am tag (manchmal 2x)

(und noch ein tipp von kochikoch, den ich selber nicht kante: haarspray, kann ja mal jm versuchen)

Zum flexen, ich flexe immer nur sehr leicht und dafür alle 2 wochen, macht mir einfach spass


----------



## Fabi (23. April 2005)

*Bitumen + Nässe =* Brecht euch das Genick!

*Bitumen generell =* verdammt eklige und verkeimte Schei_ß_e.

Übrigens solltet ihr vor lauter Bremsbelägen, Felgen und Flexungen nicht die gute alte Fingerkraft vergessen. Wenn ihr die nicht habt, hilft euch auch kein gutes Setup.


----------



## isah (23. April 2005)

gut so hart wollte ichs nicht sagen   

ausserdem muss man sagen, das bei bitumen die bremspads an der felge kleben bleiben können (vorallem wenn mans mit der dosierung noch nicht richtig raus hat..) 

Ich denke ne sehr gut eingestellte bremse + geflexte felge tuts sehr gut, und auch lange (also gut geflext wie gesagt nen monat) man brauch halt hin und wieder ne neue felge, und der pad verschleiss ist höher.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. April 2005)

mit bitumen hab ich keine erfahrung, aba ich denk das wär auch mir nen zu großes rumgesaue.



			
				isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ne sehr gut eingestellte bremse + geflexte felge tuts sehr gut, und auch lange (also gut geflext wie gesagt nen monat) man brauch halt hin und wieder ne neue felge, und der pad verschleiss ist höher.



und genau das stört mich bissl am flexen. aba was tut man net alles für ne brachiale bremsleistung!


----------



## Bunnyhopser (23. April 2005)

jo, hi,
wie sieht es eigentlich mit ner alex dx 32 ungeflext aus, welche pads könntet ihr empfelen ohne bzw. mit bitumen?

Thx Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (23. April 2005)

> ..ungeflext [...] ohne bitumen



sieht schonmal ganz schlecht aus, ungeflext mit hs33 beim trial. ich hatte nur mit den zoo! belägen auf ungeflexter felge erfolg, aber das nicht sonderlich lange.


----------



## Mac Gyver (24. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte nur mit den zoo! belägen auf ungeflexter felge erfolg, aber das nicht sonderlich lange.


Also solche Tips sind lebensgefährlich^^  ...Also die ZOO's sind wirklich was für ne geflexte Felge ich hatte die auch auf ner völlig glatt gefahrenen Echofelge da musste ich manchmal so drücken dass ich dachte der bremsschlauch platzt gleich und bei nässe is da ganz aus!!!
So: Jetz meine Erfahrungen mal kurz beschrieben.. ich hab mir wegen der oben beschriebenen Situation dann mal Motyspray gekauft...und ich bin glaub ich irgentwie zu blöd für das zeugs, am anfang klebte mir immer der Bremsklotz n bisschen fest und dann wurd die  Bremsleistung auch nmich viel besser ausser das es quiiiitscht. Dann hab ich den Schritt getan und geflext, und da kann ich mich der meinung von Isah anschließen, das bremst hammer!!! Nur wichtig auch mal abundzu die Bremspads mit Terpentin oder Waschbenzin saubermachen.


----------



## isah (24. April 2005)

ich nehme *ausdrücklich* zurück, das man eine ungeflexte felge + zoo pads fahren kann, ohne das sie durchrutschen   

hab grad rausgekriegt, das die gmp felge von haus aus rau ist, wenn sie glatt ist geht nix mehr. (sry das ich das nicht früher gemerkt habe..)


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. April 2005)

also euere kommentare sind echt der hammer,
anscheinend seid ihr alle top-welt-lite-super-hyper-star-trialer.  

aber mit bitumen kann mann wenn manns richtig macht das letzte bischen bremspower rausholen(trocken)
sogar der marco hösel benutzt bitumen.(aber nur bestes)

nee aber ihr braucht s bitumen net so durchden dreck zu ziehn nur weil ihr net wisst wies funkt.

und an alle die ungeflext,ohne bitumen und ohne bremsbelag-verschleiß fahren wollen,denen epfehle ich ein stück dachlatte (unter wb-trialern auch stückel genannt)zwischen den bremssockel (rechts und links) festzuzurren.
hilft immer  

aber so n sch.... kann ich mir net anhörn.

übt lieber noch n bissl fahrn(tät manchen hier auch net schlecht wenn sie ne flüssigere fahrweiße hätten ,ich sag nur kenny belay)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. April 2005)

also ich würde generell immer flexen. egal welches setup man fährt.
also am geilsten is ohne scheißß coust beläge und flexen und viz oder try-all felge das geht wie drecksau,. am anfang übetrieben, nach so n par wochen nciht mehr sooo geil, aba imer noch tiptop 
achja sonst kann ich mich nur dem seboo anschließen und nochmals wiederholen:
alter, nciht so viel nachdenken, jungs und mla etwas smooth und flüsiig fahren lernen.......es kommt nciht immer nur auf höhe an.....


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. April 2005)

btw: wär net schlecht wenn man den threa*d*titel ma berichtigen könnt.


----------



## isah (25. April 2005)

> sogar der marco hösel benutzt bitumen.



 na dann..

Vll hat bitumen auch vorteile, aber der _entscheidende_ nachteil ist das es nur bei 100% trockenem wetter geht, und was soll ich machen wenns regnet? Soll ich dann jedes mal den kleister aus meiner felge putzen, was bei geflexten besonders spass macht? Ich will keine lösung die manchmal funktioniert, flexen geht eben immer, lieber ein bisschen weniger leistung und dafür auch bei regen raus.


----------



## kochikoch (25. April 2005)

also ich nutze für bessere verzögerungswerte teer wie man ihn aufs dach streichen kann!  

aber bitte erklärt mir mal den unterschied zwischen teer und wie manch anderer schreibt bitumen.

und was ist schlechter bitumen und bester bitumen   

*zurücklehn*

*Herstellung und Begriffserklärung*

1. Bitumen
Bitumen ist fester Bestandteil der Baustoffindustrie und besitzt eine vielseitige technische Verwendung (jedoch wird 70% der Bitumenproduktion im Straßenbau verwendet). Bitumen entsteht bei der Aufbereitung (Destilation) geeigneter Erdöle und besteht aus verschiedenen organischen Substanzen.

2. Teer
Die neue Bezeichnung ist Steinkohlenteerpech. Es bestehen große Unterschiede in stofflicher Hinsicht als auch im Gebrauchsverhalten (z. B. Geruch, thermoviskoses Verhalten). Häufig wird Teer und Bitumen verwechselt.

3. Asphalt
Er besteht aus einem Gemisch aus Bitumen und Mineralstoffen. Asphalt wird vorwiegend durch technische Herstellung in stationären Anlagen hergestellt, kommt aber auch als Naturasphalt vor.


----------



## biker ben (25. April 2005)

hab vor paar tagen meine flege das erste mal angeflext, nach 1 jahr ohne angeflext fahren mit try all felge + durchsichtigen pads die hier mal in ner sammelbestellung vor 1jahr bestellt wurden weiss nimmer welche.
jetzt werde ich nie wieder ohne angeflexte felge fahren, das ist ein gradezu perverser unterschied, jedenfall bei meinem setup.

also tryall +  durchsichtigen pads + bitumen = supergeil kanns mir net besser wünschen

da ich nicht wettkampfmässig fahre und deshabl auch nicht bei regen  (schönwetterfahrer   )  liebe ich bitumen da es super bremst und auch so geil laut ist.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. April 2005)

Vbrake+echo pads + schon fast wieder glatt gefahrener Felge = sehr gut

Hs33+ Viz/koxx bloxx pads und super frisch angeflexter Felge = ok aber nix besonderes... **** magura ich wünschte mir die würden pleite gehen und die Rahmenhersteller würden wieder auf Canti setzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJimmele (26. April 2005)

Hi !

TryAll Felge + geflext + Zoo! Pads ---> wie immer mit zoo! + leicht geflext super laut, und machen super dicht

Kann ich bestätigen, fahre ich an meinem 20".

Aber:
Die Beläge gehn runter wie nix. Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich die Bremse schwammiger anfühlt als vorher mit roten Magura-Belägen.

Und dass obwohl ich nen Echo-Booster montiert habe.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. April 2005)

Also im trockenen ist Bitumen (bei uns einfach Teer  ) wirklich ne feine Sache wenn man noch brake power rausholen will.Aber ich denke bei geflexter Felge und ordentlichen belägen braucht man den nicht.
zu meinen Erfahrungen:
Ich bin erst die braunen Koxx gefahren, dann die roten Koxx und jetzt die Coust.Tja die brauen fand ich bald noch besser als die roten muss ich ehrlich sagen gingen aber beide richtig gut...aber die coust das geht ja garnicht> hab die jetzt seit par tagen und die gehen wie Sau...hatte noch nie solche krassen beläge.Bei geflexter felge beißen die dermaßen zu..ich kann sie nur empfehlen.(machen aber auch nen höllen lärm) und wie die im Regen sind kann ich auch noch nicht sagen...
MFG Robi


----------



## Reini (26. April 2005)

Hope M4 - BBB Beläge: sehr sehr fein
Hope M4 - Hope Beläge: mies, sehr mies

Hope Mini - Hope Beläge: geht so, als Ersatz
Hope Mini - Kool Stop: sehr gut, aber nicht so überzeugend
beides ungeflexte 185er Scheiben 

Weiß jemand wie stark sich beim Trialen die EBC rot aufbrauchen ?


----------



## Mac Gyver (27. April 2005)

BigJimmele schrieb:
			
		

> Aber:
> Die Beläge gehn runter wie nix.


Ähhhhh  was mach ich falsch.....wann sollte man denn so bremsklötze mal austauschen????  
Meine ZOO klötze fahr ich jetz seit dem letzten sommer und die sind höchstens halb weg....naja komisch.
Werd mir nächstes mal trotzdem mal andere zum vergleich kaufen!

Zu dem Bitumenzeugs: Ich hab das zeugs immer an meinem alten 26'Mtb genutzt, das ging schon gut ab aber halt nur wenns trocken ist und auch nich bei jedem bremsklotz glaub ich.Denn mien ZOOpads ekeln sich vor diesem Zeugs und haben dann auch kein Bock mehr zu bremsen. Aber ne gut geflexte Felge+gut gereinigte bremsblöcke zieht auf jedenfall genau so!!!!! Also lieber Flexen als dieses Teufelszeug an mein Bike zu klatschen.


----------



## Levelboss (27. April 2005)

geflexte Mavic D521 + Plazmatic CRV/Coustellier =  

Egal ob trocken, nass, matschig, die Bremse funkioniert.
Außerdem ist die Bremse sehr leise und man muss nur sehr selten flexen.

Bitumen?!?! Was ist das


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2005)

ihr müsst mir helfen.. ich hab seit heute die monty beläge drauf (sind gelb) und ich hab die jetzt vorne mit der gmp felge zusammen.. ist bisschen härter als die tryall.. aber die monty beläge ziehen einfach nicht   ich bin die heute über 3 stunden gefahren, und die sind zwar lauter geworden, aber wollen bei kleinester belastung schon nichtmehr blockieren.. hat jemand ne idee _ausser_ bitumen?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Oktober 2005)

alle spriitus gereinigt?
liegen die dinger auch flach auf?

Wenn ja...ka


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2005)

das sind zwei neue ...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Oktober 2005)

egal, felgenflanken sollen auch immer bevor man neue beläge dran macht "entfettet/gereinigt" werden. Spiritus ist dein Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (28. Oktober 2005)

ich würd auch sagen:

- felge saubermachen
- vllt flexen
- Beläge leicht saubermachen/aufrauhen(par mal mit ner feiler rüber)
- und korrekt einstellen


----------



## misanthropia (28. Oktober 2005)

also ich fahre die monty felge, die orangenen monty beläge, ungeflext

warum: hab ich so bekommen.

weiteres: ich kletter, habe also eine recht gute Fingerkraft (auch wenn ich mal besser gewesen bin) und muss sagen, dass die Kombo zwar funktioniert, aber nach 2 stunden einsatz die Hand schmerzt, sodass man wohl oder übel zum bitumen greifen muss.

ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass, wenn man mit Bitumen fährt, auch bei den Magura standart- belägen bleiben kann weil es eh keine Rolle spielt welcher belag drauf ist, da das Bitumen die ganze arbeit übernimmt. geflext ist meine Felge auch nur vorne, weil ih so geizig bin mir nict so oft ne neue Felge holen zu wollen.

es muss doch etwas geben, dass einfach nur ohne flex oder gar Bitumen funktioniert. wobei das mechanisch gesehen so oder so dazu führt dass man sich lle 2-3 monate neue Pads kaufen muss.

das ist ne philosophie für sich


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2005)

ok, ich schreibs neu.. ich hab neue monty belege an eine frisch geflexte gmp felge gemacht, und es bringt keine bremswirkung obwohl die hs33 _keine_ luft im system hat...

gibts jemand der geflext + monty fährt und das hält?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> gibts jemand der geflext + monty fährt und das hält?



der msc-trialer is die kombo so schon 2mal gefahren,hat wie bekloppt zu gemacht,ohne scheiss...die beläge waren aber auch nach 2 tagen runter....soll er mal was dazu sagen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Oktober 2005)

Hab ich schon  Aber net im Forum 

Edit: Net an zwei Tagen Felix an einem


----------



## ph1L (28. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich schreibs neu.. ich hab neue monty belege an eine frisch geflexte gmp felge gemacht, und es bringt keine bremswirkung obwohl die hs33 _keine_ luft im system hat...
> 
> gibts jemand der geflext + monty fährt und das hält?




Mit welcher Art von Scheibe flext du an?
Kommt sehr stark auf die struktur der Flexung an.

Bei ner extremen Flexung kann es bei manchen Belägen einfach nur raspeln und dabei aber nicht richtig zumachen.

Meine Empfehlung: Coust Beläge. (egal) ob V-Brake oder Magura
auch mit leichter Flexung guter Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und dabei super Bremskraft.

Und anscheinend (Hab meine Coust Beläge von nem kumpel... *gruß an schmitti*)erlässt der Michel Coustellier auch das porto somit bezahlt man echt nur den Belagpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

